# Is it really 9 days since anyone posted ?



## johnandjen1 (Apr 22, 2010)

or have I got the wrong settings for the ‘new’ layout? John


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

The forum's been very quiet sine they implemented the new layout


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

The fact that the sort order on the main page doesn't seem to work properly probably doesn't help......

Jim


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I’m not a fan of the new layout. I believe the old adage of “if it isn’t broken, don’t fix it.”


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I’m not a fan of the new layout. I believe the old adage of “if it isn’t broken, don’t fix it.”


It was extremely "dated" - but the new look is horrendous


----------



## haymarket (May 23, 2010)

Don’t like this I can’t navigate this new layout.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This new layout is certainly having a negative impact on the number of posts.


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Veronica said:


> This new layout is certainly having a negative impact on the number of posts.


Presume this is across all areas and countries Veronica?

Jim


----------



## aj2703 (Apr 21, 2012)

I think it's ok. You lot are just too set in your ways. You'll adjust in time and get used to it.


----------

